
So far in 2018, SpaceX has launched a rocket every 13 days - shahocean
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/spacex-reaches-the-promised-land-of-launching-every-two-weeks/
======
richsherwood
You know, very few times am I reminded that we live in my youth’s idea of the
future. Reading this headline was one of those times.

